# color coordination



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have no idea what those color names mean. What collection are they from? Maybe I can look them up. Or can you scan in the chips or provide the RGB code for the color?

What kind of countertops were you thinking of installing?


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

I can hep you out ... color selection involves more than just matching the colors together, we need to discuss your lighting and size of your kitchen. You may send me a private message if you'd like


----------

